

JQuery Overtakes Flash on World's Top Sites - mikehostetler
http://appendto.com/jquery-overtakes-flash

======
Precambria
not mutually exclusive?

~~~
mikehostetler
Not mutually exclusive, but it is evidence of trend that developers are
choosing jQuery, JavaScript and HTML5 over Flash.

~~~
Mavrik
Er, how is that true exactly? All my Flash sites also use jQuery, while most
sites don't (and didn't) need advanced Flash features while jQuery is still
used because it simplifies AJAX calls.

How does that statistic say anything about HTML5 choice? Back to statistics
class, with all of you! ;)

------
CANWorkSmart
Thanks to appendTo for making the world safe from Flash. Now I can browse safe
from spinning wheels, and browser crashes.

